# no quills in the middle of the head



## beoleh (Aug 17, 2012)

i noticed my male hedgehog having a line of missing quills on his head (right in the middle) while drying him after his bath.
My sister said he had them before also, and i havent seen any quills fallen on the ground or anything
could he have possibly been born tht way or anything?


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

It's normal!! Relax!  There is nothing at all wrong with him. There's a name for it, not sure what it's called, but it is sometimes referred to as a "reverse mohawk".


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's normal for hedgehogs - it's called a reverse mohawk. It allows them to move the muscles/quills on either side of that space to complete cover their face when they ball up. 

Also, just a suggestion, try reading through the forums a bit more - I've noticed a lot of the questions that you've been asking are ones that have been asked several or many times before and with a bit of searching you can find the answers.  Fewer repeated posts keeps the forum less cluttered, and you can learn a TON from reading through all of the threads! It's a great way to spend spare time.


----------



## beoleh (Aug 17, 2012)

oh i try reading the forum every time i have time.. but the questions i ask just suddenly pop up in my head like poof and the questions r the ones i havent read yet 
anyways good thing thr isnt smthing wrong bout my hedgie :lol: 
ty for the info


----------

